# Tackle Monkey!!



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, my name is DennyB and it has been 2 years 2 months and 34 days since my last bait monkey attack. Today however his cousin the Tackle Monkey came ah knocking and made me purchase a Spirex reel with a Tourney Special IM-7 Graphite Rod (which was on sale) for my Jersey trip. I know it aint much but just felt like I needed to confess. Thanks for listening all.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2009)

Nive job - I stopped by the local tackle shop becuase I had about $15 minutes to kill


Well, that bastard Tackle Monkey (I call mine "BTM") was there ahead of me:





1 Rico Rio Popper (very cool colors)
1 Seable Magic Swimmer
1 Tsunami Talkin Popper
some bullet weight


$59.00 



And we still had ice on the water here


I have lost my mind!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Nice buys guys...Dave thats as much as i spent on my last fishing rod :shock: How much are those rico popers again?
> Joe




If you have to ask. . . . . . [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 6, 2009)

They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step. I don't see the problem. :roll: 
My wife would admit me into fishing rehab. in a second. Boy!! I hope no one ever comes up with something like that.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have lost my mind!



Yes Dave!!! It happened a long time ago, we are just happy you are finally starting to realize it! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I have lost my mind!
> ...



Now you are scaring me - use the the plural "we" this means one of two things:

1. You belive your imaginary friend is real; or, (and more likely); 2. You tried, again, to keep a live mouse in your pocket. Since you cut your pants pockets away for better access and scratching (a.k.a. _pocket ball_) I can only assume the poor mouse died, again. 


Sheeeeeesh


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



I am referring to the WHOLE tinboats.net community


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2009)

Recent pic of BassAddict posting on this very forum:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh yeah almost forgot - you keep making fun of me and I will get Popeye after you


And he is one mean SOB!


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 6, 2009)

I also got a monkey bite today. I just ordered powell 7'6" hvy ex-fast telesoping rod, 2 packs mattlures minnows, a fish arrow frog, and a lc Bull fish. The best part is they gave me another free shirt, you cannot go wrong here. I need to do this every week, that way I will never have to go clothes shopping again  While all this stuff is great, I am even more excited to get my order of baits from BassAddict. Oh yeah, and I finally got a response from US reel, after two years of emailing, and they are sending me a new reel handle  Now all we need is no ice #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2009)

You bought a 14.00 frog?????? :shock: 


I feel better!


Can I "borrow" it?


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 6, 2009)

It was either a $14 frog, or I was going to start tying two bronzeye frogs together. Swamp donkey's are impossible to find, they only have one color in stock anywhere  

you can borrow it, as long as you let me use one of those rico's at towhee in August


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot - you keep making fun of me and I will get Popeye after you
> 
> 
> And he is one mean SOB!



Definitely not making fun of you but if I was im pretty sure popeye would be on my side :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2009)

BA, ahab, you guys are kidding me bait monkey problem??? come on I spent $85 on line this season....
I just picked up some more goodies to add to my list for the season..
2 wake baits and some storm swim baits all okay ed by the wife who insisted that i get her the laser lure..

You know you have a problem when the wife enables your habit

I'll get some pictures when all my goodies get here

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2009)

redbug said:


> BA, ahab, you guys are kidding me bait monkey problem??? come on I spent $85 on line this season....
> I just picked up some more goodies to add to my list for the season..
> 2 wake baits and some storm swim baits all okay ed by the wife who insisted that i get her the laser lure..
> 
> ...




Wayne the bait monkey left you a long time ago! gave up, he was tired of no sleep and constantly trying to keep up with you! He sent overseas for his relatives - you are currently afflicted with with a tackle monkey army!






BTW - stop buying cheap line - one spool of Daiwa Samurai is over $70.00 Best line out there by far!


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2009)

this it the frog i want Ba to start making I need a 7" soft plastic frog!!!!!


https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/frog.html
Ahab I use that junk dawia line as backing.....


----------



## slim357 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have some and bass addicts out fishes them all day long


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2009)

redbug said:


> BA, ahab, you guys are kidding me bait monkey problem???
> 
> Wayne



I have no more bait monkey troubles, I now have mold monkey issue which forces me to buy worm molds which on average cost about $75 each, Hehehe. On a side note Ill also be looking into picking up a 6" or 7" frog mold if there is one available :mrgreen:


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 9, 2009)

am I the only guy that cant walk past a table full of soft plastics that are marked down without grabbing one of each kind?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2009)

shizzy77 said:


> am I the only guy that cant walk past a table full of soft plastics that are marked down without grabbing one of each kind?




ONE OF EACH - you need more then that!

What if one of those marked down bags of plastics turns out to be *THE BAIT*? You know, the best bait ever catches fish year round and even when nothing else works - get all the baits, ALL


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 10, 2009)

suppose I should have rephrased that. 

One each of each color and kind..... :lol:


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2009)

it is more like leave one of each color don't want to be rude....


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

My new rod awaits me in Jeresy!!! I never thought id say it, but now i cant wait to get there


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2009)

some of my goodies are coming in!!!

























still have 2 kistler helium rods and some more line coming
The JD baits are awesome some of the nicest frogs I've seen
these things have come a long way since he first started 
I see a big future for him I can't wait to hit the water with my new toys...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2009)

Such nice reels there Redbug - but such ugly twisty line! :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice haul Redbug. Are you gonna put those pflueger's on the kistlers? If so they are gonna be one light setup. I really like those frogs you got from BassAddict, nice two tone color. Those optimum double diamond swimbaits are really cool, I caught a bunch of fish with them early last season, then never bought anymore #-o


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2009)

yes the reels will be on kistlers and I am gonna use the diamonds on the back of the roumba it gives it a sweet wide wiggle just below the surface


----------



## Popeye (Mar 11, 2009)

I was gonna say that you have a real problem there. But everytime I walk into BPS, I walk through the Salmon and Walleye lure section and sometimes even fondle them. I do manage to talk myself out of buying most of the time.


----------

